# DIY auto doser for your planted aquarium



## Hitch

Hey

So I was randomly on the GWAPA website and going through the articles, and found this pretty cool auto doser.

Since there are so many people on here with planted aquariums, I thought I might as well share.

http://gwapa.org/wordpress/articles/fertilizer-auto-doser/


----------



## Ishar

Thanks for the link! Looks simple and easy, but I wish there was a more specific account on the water pump. I am unsure what it means and wish it had pics or an explanation...


----------



## Hitch

possibly join the forum on there and hopefully be able to contact jeff himself.
(just a thought)


----------



## Jonathan

Ishar said:


> Thanks for the link! Looks simple and easy, but I wish there was a more specific account on the water pump. I am unsure what it means and wish it had pics or an explanation...


It looks like you hook up a small pump (desk top fountain pump) to a timer and dose a volume into your tank based on a time interval, Very nice and cheap. Not sure how reliable it woud be though . I think as the container got closer to empty you would be dosing a little less.

I guess you could compensate for this by mixing a less concentrate solution and dosing for a longer period of time-but then you would need a bigger container.....


----------



## ameekplec.

use a low flow rate peristaltic pump. Google DIY two-part doser and you'll get more results.


----------



## Jonathan

ameekplec. said:


> use a low flow rate peristaltic pump. Google DIY two-part doser and you'll get more results.


how expensive are those?


----------



## Mr Fishies

Jonathan said:


> how expensive are those?


Prices seem to be hundred+, usually plural...all the ones I saw at least.


----------



## ameekplec.

BRS peristaltic doser ($90USD)

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/Calci...-Doser--(1.1-mL-Per-Minute)/product_info.html

This one uses Aqualifter pumps ($20 each) and timers:
http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=187889


----------



## bae

If anyone wants to make an even simpler and much uglier doser, I've got a bunch of empty intravenous fluids bags complete with tubes and valves and stuff. It would be easy to refill them with your choice of solution and adjust the drip rate to your taste. They've got the little drip cup inline so you can see the rate even if you can't see the end of the tube.

These are ringer's lactate solution liter bags. We have a cat with a kidney condition and we give her subcutaneous fluids for it. So there's no risk of exposure to any human disease or whatever from these bags.


----------

